# If you had to name 1 woman as the most attractive



## joshL (Oct 29, 2012)

Who would it be? Animated or real life


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

Animated? :lmao


----------



## joshL (Oct 29, 2012)

Hey im just saying yes they maybe animated but can be attractive. Weird I know.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

My girlfriend


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

oh boy


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

Taylor Swift.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

Jessica Rabbit, while i normally hold a hitler to jews style hatred and fear of all gingers and associated redheads, shes sorta neat.


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

BULLY said:


> oh boy


Oh boy, oh boy.


----------



## JJJ (Apr 12, 2012)




----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Salma Hayak in her 20s.


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

This is the correct answer.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Dexter Morgan said:


> Salma Hayak in her 20s.





Spoiler: hot hot hot















:datass



Cloverleaf said:


> This is the correct answer.


Who is that?

You will tell me.

Now.


----------



## joshL (Oct 29, 2012)

JJJ1303 said:


>


Who is this?


----------



## Wealdstone Raider (Jan 3, 2013)

mila Kunis or Natali Portman :yum:


----------



## JJJ (Apr 12, 2012)

joshL said:


> Who is this?


Emma Watson


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

Gandhi said:


> Who is that?
> 
> You will tell me.
> 
> Now.


Keeley Hazell.


----------



## WWCturbo (Jun 21, 2012)

Real life - Megan Fox
Animated - Jessica Rabbit.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

or Carmen Electra, of course....


----------



## Maad Boy (May 7, 2013)

Kate Upton


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

joshL said:


> Who is this?


----------



## gem'no (Nov 11, 2006)

My mom.

Any real man should name his mom on this question.

Positive side effect. It keeps your girlfriends in the perfect place, where they believe they have to compete for you daily.


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

joshL said:


> Who is this?





CHAMPviaDQ said:


> Keeley Hazell.


CHAMP knows what's up!


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

gem'no said:


> My mom.
> 
> Any real man should name his mom on this question.
> 
> Positive side effect. It keeps your girlfriends in the perfect place, where they believe they have to compete for you daily.


I think I get what you're saying but you're not wording it right.If you have a healthy relationship with your mother you will most likely look for women who remind you of your mother "personality wise" not "looks wise".I get what you're saying as I'm dating a girl who reminds me of my mother personality wise but I'm not dating her because she fucking looks like my mother.Same with women liking men who remind them of their fathers if they do have healthy relationships.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

When I discovered Adriana Lima, I had her at the top of my list for the longest time. Not at the top anymore but still up there:


----------



## Gaz. (Nov 3, 2012)

This thread got very weird, quite quickly.

Anyway, for me - Catherine Tyldesley:










:yum::yum::yum:


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Animated? What? Anyway, MIla Kunis.



Spoiler: SEXY


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

TomasThunder619 said:


> Animated? What? Anyway, MIla Kunis.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: SEXY


What a souper choice.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Gabrielle Lupinkova.


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

Lucy Pinder.










:homer


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Jordan Carver.

Good god almighty..


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

jerichosjacket said:


> What a souper choice.


Do you have some kind of a hobby, replying to all my posts?


----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)

Alison Brie. I am in full-on romantic love with her.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

TomasThunder619 said:


> Do you have some kind of a hobby, replying to all my posts?


That was a bad question, i thought you didn`t like bad questions(and soup)?


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

jerichosjacket said:


> That was a bad question, i thought you didn`t like bad questions(and soup)?


Are you stalking me? Seriously, STOP IT!


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

:argh:Yeesh, some ppl.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Jennifer Love Hewitt.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Yvonne Strahovski 


 

:mark:


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Ellen Page :mark:


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Jennifer Ketcham,She's super sexy AND super cute so its the perfect combination.










She's just everything I love in a woman and to me is the sexist woman I've ever seen in my life.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Meghan Markle is perfection to me.


----------



## Skermac (Apr 6, 2012)

Gandhi said:


> Spoiler: hot hot hot
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Keeley Rebecca M. Hazell (born 18 September 1986)is an English glamour model, former Page Three girl and actress.


----------



## Skermac (Apr 6, 2012)

My mind changes every week, but this week it's Alison Brie


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

actress is pushing it


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

Betty Slocombe


----------



## StarJupes (Feb 25, 2012)

MK1 Charlie


----------



## Boulle (Jan 11, 2013)




----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

I mean, OBVIOUSLY.


----------



## Skermac (Apr 6, 2012)

Defintely not my choice, but wondering if you older over age 40 posters want her?


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

JJJ1303 said:


>


This.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

DAMN this thread is sexy.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Emma Stone


gem'no said:


> My mom.
> 
> Any real man should name his mom on this question.
> 
> Positive side effect. It keeps your girlfriends in the perfect place, where they believe they have to compete for you daily.


People that find their mothers attractive tend not to have girlfriends. Not ones they're not related to anyway


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

gem'no said:


> My mom.
> 
> Any real man should name his mom on this question.
> 
> Positive side effect. It keeps your girlfriends in the perfect place, where they believe they have to compete for you daily.


what the fuck? 

a real man doesn't want to lick whip cream off his mother's nipples. 


Kate Upton satisfies. that or Eva Cowan.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

This might be my all time favorite thread on here. 



swagger_ROCKS said:


> DAMN this thread is sexy.


Who was that chick you had in your sig last week, the one who was squeezing her boobs? She was pretty hot.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Dexter Morgan said:


> This might be my all time favorite thread on here.
> 
> 
> 
> Who was that chick you had in your sig last week, the one who was squeezing her boobs? She was pretty hot.


The red head? Leanna Decker


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

She's hot with great tits, but her insisting on twerking like she's got ass? :drake1


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Alison Brie is the most attractive woman I have seen, combination of physical attractiveness and personality/talent


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

abrown0718 said:


> She's hot with great tits, but her insisting on twerking like she's got ass? :drake1


She doesn't look awkward doing it like some. lol


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

CamillePunk said:


> Alison Brie is the most attractive woman I have seen, combination of physical attractiveness and personality/talent


(Y) The perfect brunette. She doesn't look nearly as hot in any other media than Community, though.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

I don't find Jordan Carver to be all that hot. Her boobs are too big, they look cartoonish.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Oh, I think that's the chick that was in Froot's sig a while back.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Janice Battersby


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Green Light said:


> Janice Battersby


LOL not even close. 










:agree:


----------



## gem'no (Nov 11, 2006)

Gandhi said:


> I think I get what you're saying but you're not wording it right.If you have a healthy relationship with your mother you will most likely look for women who remind you of your mother "personality wise" not "looks wise".I get what you're saying as I'm dating a girl who reminds me of my mother personality wise but I'm not dating her because she fucking looks like my mother.Same with women liking men who remind them of their fathers if they do have healthy relationships.


Interesting point. I didn't intend that. But I agree, that parental figures can impact relationship requirements. Personally I don't judge, who likes what. If someone goes for "my momma in young", I have no problem with that. It can just mean, that the son has the same genetic interest as his daddy. I generally don't judge upon what people consider pretty or sexy.

Most of all, my point was to oppose the classical male response by most in this thread. Picking an actor or porn star or other famous woman, and throwing your admiration at her. Totally goes against my healthy male pride. I prefer to manipulate over being manipulated. I prefer to let a girl *earn* the #1 spot over affirming my male simplicity by throwing my attention at the same girl 99 other boys in the room are drooling over.

Make Your Personal "Most Attractive" something more than a cheap pop for trivial female tactics most girls learn to master during their teenage phase. Be different.




greendayedgehead said:


> People that find their mothers attractive tend not to have girlfriends. Not ones they're not related to anyway





Skyfall said:


> what the fuck?
> 
> a real man doesn't want to lick whip cream off his mother's nipples.


You guys didn't get my point. Maybe I didn't express it clear.

It's about lying.

Never make a girl your "most pretty", if you want to have sex with her. You don't play Poker by showing your best cards. You play Poker by using your cards efficiently.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Cloverleaf said:


> This is the correct answer.


:mark:

Edit: Let me find on that does not stretch the page


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Scarlett Johansson x3


----------



## Mr. Wrestling 1 (Nov 4, 2012)




----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Skermac said:


> Defintely not my choice, but wondering if you older over age 40 posters want her?


*NOPE.*
Absolutely not.


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

gem'no said:


> Never make a girl your "most pretty", if you want to have sex with her. You don't play Poker by showing your best cards. You play Poker by using your cards efficiently.


Looks like you're taking this far too seriously. We all know that we have no chance in hell with any of these women.


----------



## Jesus_Hong (Feb 8, 2013)

*Sophia Loren* is the best looking lass ever. She was pure world class


----------



## Jesus_Hong (Feb 8, 2013)

This is her aged 80 and I'd still have a dabble


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Real: Scarlett Johannson or Jennifer Lawrence
Animated: Morrigan Aenesland 
Comic Book: Spider-Woman or Rogue


----------



## Jesus_Hong (Feb 8, 2013)

virus21 said:


> Real: Scarlett Johannson or Jennifer Lawrence
> Animated: Morrigan Aenesland
> *Comic Book*: Spider-Woman or Rogue


Mary Jane. I fucking love Mary Jane


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*This thread is going to my bookmarks for ...uh... RESEARCH PURPOSES.

Yeah, :side:*


----------



## Jesus_Hong (Feb 8, 2013)

Gandhi said:


> My girlfriend


Pics or GTFO


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

Jennifer Lawrence or Sofia Vergara


----------



## IJ (Oct 29, 2010)

Sofia Vergara, she's beautiful.


----------



## JasonCage (Nov 26, 2010)

Angelina Jolie


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

Britney Spears or Jennifer Lawrence


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

Zooey Deschanel is my ideal woman.


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

Physically attractive? The woman in my sig/av. I also know someone personally who's pretty damn close to my ideal woman as it pertains to physical attributes.

Otherwise, as in mentally and emotionally? I don't believe I've met or seen that woman yet, honestly. If she exists, I'd love to meet her.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Alive:












Dead:











GIRL CRUSHES FOREVER ~~~~~~~


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Rosario Dawson


----------



## Chi Town Punk (Mar 4, 2012)

too much lusting going on in this forum.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Gotta go with Scarlett Johansson


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Chi Town Punk said:


> too much lusting going on in this forum.


Party pooper. (N)


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Kim Kardashian, easily.


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

adriana lima or Emma Watson or Gina Carano


EDIT: oh and how could i forget Zooey deschannel


----------



## GuruOfMarkness (Aug 10, 2011)

Can't just choose one. 



















Having two different baby mommas is tacky but Idgaf I'd get both of these girls pregnant.


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

Clearly Amy Schumer.


----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)

:cole1


----------



## Nattie7 (Jan 28, 2013)

Girl crushes are aishwarya rai, adriana lima and in death rita hayworth.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

Scarlett Johansson and Natalie Dormer.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

Scarlett Johansson is pretty hot, I have this issue of GQ with her on the cover:



Spoiler: ScarJo


----------



## Klunderbunker (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Sofia Vegara for me please.


----------



## Zach Gowen's Leg (Oct 25, 2012)

Mary Elizabeth Winstead.


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

No way I could pick just one...too many out there. I'd have to think about it.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*No love for Carly Rae Jepsen?*


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Skybs said:


> *No love for Carly Rae Jepsen?*


Shes hot. But not the most attractive.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Those eyes though.

*


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

Skybs said:


> *Those eyes though.
> 
> *


She could almost be chinese.


----------



## horrorfan_1984 (Aug 13, 2011)

miley cyrus


----------



## Jesus_Hong (Feb 8, 2013)

Klunderbunker said:


>


Is that Allison Stokke?


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

animated ? op gave us a hint on siome of the some of the site he is looking at lol

jessica alba
eva longoria
Kourtney Kardashian(not joking)
alex morgan
The daughter from the George lopez show idk her name


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

I've pretty much _always_ liked Heather Graham. She was untouchable in the 2000's 










Still looks good in her 40's too.


----------



## joshL (Oct 29, 2012)

redskins25 said:


> animated ? op gave us a hint on siome of the some of the site he is looking at lol


I was thinking along the lines of Disney girls. Princess Jasmin for one.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

GuruOfMarkness said:


> Can't just choose one.


Agreed.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Freeloader said:


> I've pretty much _always_ liked Heather Graham. She was untouchable in the 2000's
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She was #1 on my list for a while too. Still high up there, though.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

On the subject of over 40 and still getting it done...


----------



## Overgiver (Apr 4, 2013)

Meghan markle


----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)

Overgiver said:


> Meghan markle


*Her and Emma Stone. I love Easy A and I love Suits. The GOATs.*


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

We should just sticky this thread


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

I'm sure people have been


----------



## joshL (Oct 29, 2012)

Better ass Mickie or Layla?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

joshL said:


> Better ass Mickie or Layla?


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

Alison Brie.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Tbh as I'm getting older, I think about famous hot women less and less, unless I am actually seeing them in a movie or something, I don't really fantasize about them anymore. Maybe it's cause I'm actually getting girls in real life as I'm geting older or something idk. 

ANyway right now for me


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Kristen Stewart

I also like Scarlett Johansson, Gillian Jacobs and Brittney Palmer.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Alison Brie is cute, sexy AND hilarious. Total package chick, most attractive woman alive IMO.


----------



## Mattyb2266 (Jun 28, 2011)

As far as I'm concerned, Kat Dennings.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Tyler Durden said:


> Tbh *as I'm getting older, I think about famous hot women less and less*, unless I am actually seeing them in a movie or something, I don't really fantasize about them anymore. Maybe it's cause I'm actually getting girls in real life as I'm geting older or something idk.


Same, but alot of 'em still look good.

And this one girl I really like right now actually looks like Rosario Dawson & she has a twin. lol


----------



## joshL (Oct 29, 2012)

TheDeadMan86 said:


> Same, but alot of 'em still look good.
> 
> And this one girl I really like right now actually looks like Rosario Dawson & she has a twin. lol


I have never seen a regular woman that has a regular job be as attractive as woman that are famous.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

joshL said:


> I have never seen a regular woman that has a regular job be as attractive as woman that are famous.


Na dude there are, but not as common of course.


----------



## joshL (Oct 29, 2012)

Milla Jovovich has amazing eyes!


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

I think Layla is the hottest diva ever, saying that I think Mickie actually has the better ass


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

Whatever girl I'm with at the time of the question.

:cena2


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

If were talking animated women too, how about from this show


----------



## Overgiver (Apr 4, 2013)

ROGERTHAT21 said:


> *Her and Emma Stone. I love Easy A and I love Suits. The GOATs.*


Never saw easy A but I love me some suits. And was like instantly in love with Meghan markle haha. Emma stone is good looking but she looks to much like my sister with red hair lol.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

Not sure about the most attractive but Brittney Palmer has to be up there. 








She's also a pretty good artist and has done some sick, sick good paintings of people like Jimi Hendrix, Gene Simmons, Jim Morrison..


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

Jorgie Porter.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Michelle Keegan.



















Not even close!


----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)

Overgiver said:


> Never saw easy A but I love me some suits. And was like instantly in love with Meghan markle haha. Emma stone is good looking but she looks to much like my sister with red hair lol.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


*Same here. Instantly loved Meghan. Also, you should check out Easy A. It's a great movie.
*


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

I could give a shit about the negativity, Kim Kardashian is easily my #1, she has literally every physical feature in the proportion to what I look for. Perfect.


----------



## Bubz (Jul 19, 2007)

Off the top of my head...

Alison Brie


----------



## Jesus_Hong (Feb 8, 2013)

Bubz said:


> Off the top of my head...
> 
> Alison Brie


:brie

I absolutely love Elisha Cuthbert and I like older women, so Connie Britton (Friday Night Lights, Nashville) for me is hot as fuck


----------



## Jesus_Hong (Feb 8, 2013)

Nige™ said:


> Michelle Keegan.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She has "come fuck me" eyes in that top picture. 


10/10 or you're gay


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

Forgot about this beauty:










:homer


----------



## Jesus_Hong (Feb 8, 2013)

Nice!!!


----------



## Endors Toi (Mar 29, 2010)

Melody Prochet (see avatar). Doubt many would agree but she's attractive, French, and makes amazing music. Win, win, win.


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

:kanye


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

Repost, btw. Had to express my love with words since I'm probably never getting a shot at doing it in person:

There's this one chick in one of my writing classes who is probably the most beautiful woman on the planet. Only good can result from her combination of Hispanic and Black. She's perfect in every way. On a scientific, technical level. I'm talking about intimidating beauty. I've spoken to her (at length. Which is like five minutes. With her though, time freezes, I swear) a couple of times and was just blinded by her radiating perfection. Must've embarrassed myself.....

In terms of celebrities though (and this is subject to change periodically, a little while ago I would've said Jessica Biel). I gotta go with AJ Lee. It's like God decided to create the perfect woman for my tastes. Skin tone, the perfect mixture of "sexiness" and "cuteness" (especially in the face. Quite the kissable mouth and her eyes are killer)..
She's Latin. Great ass. I mean, really, perfect size, shapely.... I have a thing for fitness though, really into the sporty type and she obviously is into fitness and works out as opposed to just not eating. Slender but with strong thighs, toned back and stomach. Her arms, toned just enough. She has killer curves with a really strong arch (love a strong arch) that indicates some amount of flexibility. But that midsection is what gets me. I just enjoy the female form, top-down. But a sexy midsection just......



Spoiler: Good stuff


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

I'm quite the Jordana Brewster mark


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

I have developed a thing for Jennette McCurdy


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Always had a thing for Amber Heard.


----------



## Mr. Wrestling 1 (Nov 4, 2012)




----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

Kelly Brook


----------



## Klunderbunker (Jan 8, 2013)

Jesus_Hong said:


> Is that Allison Stokke?


yesssir.

my cousin graduated in her class.

she's smokin' in person.

DAMN!


----------



## joshL (Oct 29, 2012)

virus21 said:


> I have developed a thing for Jennette McCurdy


AMEN!


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

All these women should atleast TRY porn. :lmao


----------



## Nov (Feb 8, 2008)

minka kelly, katy perry, emma watson, natalie portman, isla fisher, anne hathaway, cheryl cole, anna kendrick, marion cotillard, zooey deschanel, scarlett johansson, mila kunis.

i cant decide!


----------



## brandiexoxo (Nov 1, 2011)

Gotta go with Adriana Lima.


































































































Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Puberty has done right for Jennette McCurdy.

I know that I already said Scarlett Johansson earlier and still is number 1. But I recently just discovered someone else. 

Miss Alabama 2012 Kathrine Webb. Damn this girl is really beautiful, hot, and sexy.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Adriana Lima is one sexy ass Latina. :cool2


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

For me, it's always and forever will be Karla the Latina goddess.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Already said mine, but a couple of more that deserve mention


----------

